# Hair Loss and T1D



## suzanne285 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi

My 8 year old daughter was diagnosed with Type 1 in Feb this year and over the past couple of weeks we've noticed that she is losing her hair. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi suzanne, welcome to the forum  It's not something I have experienced personally, but I have seen other members here mention it, and it does appear to be something related to diabetes. Hopefully, once things have settled down with her, things will improve. How is she doing? What insulin regime is she on? This page from the Diabetes UK website will hopefully ease your concerns:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Kids/Help-and-support/Problem-page/Im-losing-my-hair/

I'd highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas, if you don't already have a copy, it covers all aspects of living with diabetes. Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and we will try our best to help out!


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Suzanne
I was much much older at diagnosis but I lost quite a bit of hair, and randomly lost my curls for a while.  It's generally caused by the body concentrating on keeping the vital organs going and ignoring less important things like hair and nails.  It's quite distressing nonetheless.  My hair is back to its former curly bushy glory now so try not to worry too much it should start to grow back pretty quickly.  I hope it doesn't make her self conscious, she has enough to deal with right now


----------



## suzanne285 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks Northerner and KookyKat. Just spoken to DSN and they want to check her thyroid again, they don't think it's diabetes related and they don't seem to have heard of it before, although looking online and from what you have said it seems like it could be. Her nails grow just fine though, seem to be cutting them every couple of days...

She's on Novorapid and Lantus at the moment. Moving onto a pump in August.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 3, 2015)

Well its good they're going to check her thyroid just to make sure, but my lot tested my thyroid twice and then concluded it was a vitamin/mineral deficiency.  They gave me strong B vitamin tablets and everything snapped back into place.  Hopefully you'll find the same thing.


----------



## suzanne285 (Jun 4, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Well its good they're going to check her thyroid just to make sure, but my lot tested my thyroid twice and then concluded it was a vitamin/mineral deficiency.  They gave me strong B vitamin tablets and everything snapped back into place.  Hopefully you'll find the same thing.



Thanks  I reckon/hope it's the same thing. Hair loss seems to have calmed down (fingers crossed) since I posted on here but we'll see what they have to say next week. Really appreciate you both taking the time to reply.


----------

